# My new toy



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

With the input from people a little while back, I decided to go with the new Allez route instead of the used Tarmac. LBS ordered me a 56cm Allez Comp Apex. It came in a couple days ago and I picked it up. They were super helpful at the shop helping get it fitted right, and even installed and adjusted a set of cheap clip-on aerobars I ordered online.

Took it out for a 20 mile ride yesterday morning and it was AWESOME. This is my first real road bike, and it felt great. Once I got used to the Double Tap, I like it a lot. Great looking bike IMO, better even than what it looked like online. Put a good bit of black reflective tape to help be seen in my early morning rides. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Icetech (Aug 13, 2012)

Very cool ride... wish i had gone with a allez, i ended up with a secteur, was like $400 less.. im cheap


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

For some reason Specialized dropped the MSRP of the Apex from the original $1550 to $1250, then the shop took another $150 off that. Ended up at $1100 plus tax, and they threw in 2 (cheap) cages. Its not as light as the full carbons (rode a Roubiax that someone was selling used) but ultimately wanted to pay a little less and get my own new one. I am exceptionally happy! I like the aggressive position. I have a hybrid for around town, this is my get out and go bike.


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

Nice bike. Enjoy and ride in good health!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new ride!

I like the idea of super-reflective tape... although I'd love to see the mfrs incorporate it right into their graphics! (so all the striping and logos, etc.. would all be reflective). That would rock.


----------



## richmondrider79 (Aug 22, 2012)

Great bike, I just got one 2 weeks ago in a 54cm. I love the Apex groupo so far.


----------



## Icetech (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats, and that black tape is cool.. hadn't seen it before.. Damn allez's... i cheaped out and got a secteur.. always wondering what i missed by not getting the allez


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

*New Toy*

Congrats on your new toy. Enjoy it!:thumbsup:


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

RRRoubaix said:


> Congrats on the new ride!
> 
> I like the idea of super-reflective tape... although I'd love to see the mfrs incorporate it right into their graphics! (so all the striping and logos, etc.. would all be reflective). That would rock.


I totally agree. The new Mavic wheels I just bought have basically all black graphics, but they are reflective. Great for safety and still looks badass during the day. I'd be perfectly fine with graphics like this on my bike.


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm also debating between the Allez Apex and the base level Tarmac. Glad to hear that you love the Allez.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

VanillaEps said:


> I'm also debating between the Allez Apex and the base level Tarmac. Glad to hear that you love the Allez.


I do love it. The way I figure, I will start counting ounces and a couple pounds here or there once I have no fat left on my body to lose. But for the fitness, training, and occassional race I do the weight difference is not enough for me sweat. Cost savings, and aluminum being more "rugged" than carbon were big benefits. Frame fit is identical, so it comes down to weight and the "smoothing" effect of carbon. If you were going to get the base components (Tiagra) on the Tarmac, IMO you will get much better life and enjoyment out of better components on an aluminum bike. If you really want to drop some weight up front, get the Apex at the discount, and then buy better wheels out of the gate.


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 26, 2012)

gte105u said:


> I do love it. The way I figure, I will start counting ounces and a couple pounds here or there once I have no fat left on my body to lose. But for the fitness, training, and occassional race I do the weight difference is not enough for me sweat. Cost savings, and aluminum being more "rugged" than carbon were big benefits. Frame fit is identical, so it comes down to weight and the "smoothing" effect of carbon. If you were going to get the base components (Tiagra) on the Tarmac, IMO you will get much better life and enjoyment out of better components on an aluminum bike. If you really want to drop some weight up front, get the Apex at the discount, and then buy better wheels out of the gate.


Thanks for the feedback. Definitely helps!


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I like that reflective tape.
Is it removable without leaving a mess?


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

jnbrown said:


> I like that reflective tape.
> Is it removable without leaving a mess?


Not sure to be honest. I was able to take a couple pieces off, but it was only about 30 minutes after I put them on. Have not taken any off that have really set. The material is supposed to have a life of 7 years if applied to a clean, dry surface. It is made by 3m and is pretty high quality. Easy to put on as well. I am very happy with it.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

gte105u said:


> Not sure to be honest. I was able to take a couple pieces off, but it was only about 30 minutes after I put them on. Have not taken any off that have really set. The material is supposed to have a life of 7 years if applied to a clean, dry surface. It is made by 3m and is pretty high quality. Easy to put on as well. I am very happy with it.


I have an S-Works Tarmac and don't care for the matte white SWORKS on the downtube.
I prefer the black gloss they are now using on some versions.
I was thinking it might be cool to cut the reflective in the shape of the SWORKS and cover the matte white with it.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

jnbrown said:


> I have an S-Works Tarmac and don't care for the matte white SWORKS on the downtube.
> I prefer the black gloss they are now using on some versions.
> I was thinking it might be cool to cut the reflective in the shape of the SWORKS and cover the matte white with it.


That would be pretty cool. My goal was a little bit the opposite, I wanted it to blend with the black and not cover any of the graphics. I didn't have to be real precise with my cuts. I got mine off ebay, 10 sheets of 2"x9" cost me like $10. I used 6 sheets for what you see there. I have also seen some sold in longer rolls if you don't want seams. There is one seam in the top tube tape I did, it is not real obvious but you don't have to look hard to see it either. 

The 3m sheets I got were flat and had paper backing over the sticky I used to draw my cuts. Pretty easy to cut up as needed. I don't have the best artistic skills but if you are good with making templates and scissors/xacto knife you should be able to do what you want. Putting it on, I just pulled off one side of the tape and then pulled the paper as I laid it down. Went down easily with no bubbles. As long as I didn't put too much down, if I needed to pull it back up it wasn't hard. Good luck


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

VanillaEps said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Definitely helps!


Happy to help. Let mr know if you have any questions about the Allez or Apex components let me know. They are not as known or common as Shimano, but I am very impressed so far. Do some research and numerous sources listed the Allez Apex one of the best bijes in its price range/class. That is what sold me when I was still weighing my options.


----------



## Majuranji (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet looking new ride, have fun


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Majuranji said:


> Sweet looking new ride, have fun


Oh I am. Got the new pedals in yesterday, put them on. I opted for MTB pedals, I like the double sides. Must say that the Shimano M520 are very nice to adjust and clip in/out. Obviously heavier than road pedals, but the convienence is worth it.

With that happening last night, obviously I had to go for a ride this morning even though it was "my day to run". I am in central Louisiana, so the hurricane's coming and I probably won't be able to ride for a couple days. Winds are already kicking up, but I had a great ride anyway. Got to really test out the aerobars. The wind would hit me in the chest, but ducking down I could still enjoy the ride. Going straight into the wind felt like I was in sand, dropped my speed from 18-19 down to like 16... but it was a ride on my new bike so life was good.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations on your new purchase !! Now go ahead and save some money to invest in a good set of wheels. Even at Shimano RS 80 level the difference will be night and day :thumbsup:


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Devastazione said:


> Congratulations on your new purchase !! Now go ahead and save some money to invest in a good set of wheels. Even at Shimano RS 80 level the difference will be night and day :thumbsup:


Christmas isn't too far off... That's the plan for now. Thinking about maybe Neuvation, as they are very reasonable and I usually see good reviews. Haven't done much research on it though, so no solid ideas yet.


----------



## KKfreddy (Aug 29, 2012)

congrats on your new toy. I can't seem to allow myself to fork over the dough for the ride of my choice.


----------



## manutd (Aug 21, 2006)

I want to punch your aerobars in the face


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

manutd said:


> I want to punch your aerobars in the face


Um, what?


----------



## kets (Aug 29, 2012)

sigh..still waiting for shipment of my Allez Comp 105.. good choice on your new toy!


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

kets said:


> sigh..still waiting for shipment of my Allez Comp 105.. good choice on your new toy!


I am very happy, hope you are as well. Now I just need to get Hurricane Isaac out of here so I can get back out and ride!


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

167 miles in, still loving it. Had to tweak the rear derailleur and front brake ever so slightly. Otherwise it is a beautiful ride. Funny how "squishy" my hybrid feels now.


----------



## sycler (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

That depends on what you compare it to. Next to my hybrid it is a feather. Next to a carbon race machine it is a tank. I personally think that besides the wheels (rotational weight) the rest isn't an issue until you have no more fat to lose. Until then better to cut pounds from the engine not the bike.


----------

